
New Microsoft Privacy Policy - rajeemcariazo
http://www.microsoft.com/privacystatement/en-us/windowsservices/default.aspx
======
higherpurpose
You can opt-out, says Microsoft.

> Opt-out is currently unavailable, please try again later.

[https://choice.microsoft.com/en-us/opt-out](https://choice.microsoft.com/en-
us/opt-out)

For personalized ads from other companies [1], it redirects me to this, which
_doesn 't work_:

[https://www.aboutads.info/](https://www.aboutads.info/)

[1] - [https://choice.microsoft.com/en-us](https://choice.microsoft.com/en-us)

